# Our New Video



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

albert made it, awesome video


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vid, i just wish i knew how to edit and stuff like that


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome video guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome vid!! I've got to get ya'll our footage from the labor day ride so you can put it together!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vid.... best part was the guy tieing the rope around the other ones foot to stop the bleeding lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: As always, great vid, a treat to watch.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Best vid yet, fo sho!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Jon, just send that stuff over to me and I'll be glad to put it together, we have one clip I can add to it too; It was the first video we took before cody fell in the water with the camera. You can use yousendit.com and send it to my email, if the files too big they may charge like 10$ not sure though. Lets get the ball rolling. It's gonna take me about 2.5 hours for each song the video holds...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok. I was just gonna slap it all on a CD & mail it to ya. I'll try to get it all from ray's camera tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

alright and if you know anyone else that wants to add to the collaboration get it from them as well. Pm me how you want it to be put together, and which songs and what not.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Albert will make that video too legit to quit


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Another great vid... Cody, you think you guys can make colfax on the weekend of October 16th? A few of us are meeting up down there and going to ride the weekend... Would be cool to ride with you guys again...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea man Id be down, if im home from work I 100% go, Ill let you know brotha


----------

